# bfkc and adba



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

My bro has a bfkc dog bred with adba and wants to register litter as adba. Is that possible ? If so how? Thanks in advance


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats the kind of homework ya gotta do beforehand. Can't be done.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think the ADBA recognizes the BFKC.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I have seen many dogs dual registered with both


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That probably means they were ADBA first then registered with the BFKC. You could call the ADBA and ask them. They'd be able to give you the best answer.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Mostly likely will be a single registry...but call and ask.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we talking Bonified Kennel Club? If so I believe the ADBA does recognize them but he needs to call for sure I have many BFKC/ADBA dogs but never had one without ADBA paperwork.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea he is gonna have to single reg with adba and take pic of face and side and send photo copy of his bfkc cert and ped then they will trace it back to freakin 1809... If they accept its ped and its pure then they decide to reg with them I reckon


----------

